# New Sparrows album "Let The Silence Stay Where It Was" song premiere



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Link to song premiere:

Song Premiere: Sparrows - "Three Four Two Five, Three Four Two Five"










Out October 14th on New Damage Records.

I am beyond ecstatic to share this material with everyone. We worked very hard and I feel this is the best thing I've ever been a part of.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

That is a ridiculously good song. Great tease. Looking forward to the album.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2016)

That was cool!


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Not exactly my bag musically but it sounds great- THICK!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Great tune, I like it. In particular, I like the change of dynamics through the song. 

Wish I coulda seen you guys recently when you were out here, but my lack of financial independence / having to work for the man kinda screwed that up.

Good luck with this release!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice work! All the best on the tour and new release!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats. That sounded massive.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Holy F do I like that track, can't wait to get the rest and crank it out on the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words, everyone! I'm pretty damn excited to have everyone hear the whole thing!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

FANTASTIC SONG!!! ...Looking forward to the full EP/CD

_“There’s a beauty in that simplicity that seems to be lost these days” _
Dan Thompson, The Sparrows

Heave a great tour in the eastern USA! 
That seems to have come about quite soon after your "western" tour.

I'm so extremely pleased of what you have accomplished. I remember you wanting to do this from the early days in the GC Forum....and you did it...and did it exceptionally well!!

Congrats to all of The Sparrows!!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

greco said:


> FANTASTIC SONG!!! ...Looking forward to the full EP/CD
> 
> _“There’s a beauty in that simplicity that seems to be lost these days” _
> Dan Thompson, The Sparrows
> ...


Here here!!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very professionally done. I wanted to kick the shit out of something after I heard it so if that's what your going for . . . . it's a hit.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats Justin, great clip. The production is excellent.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great song! Congratulations to the producer, the composer(s) and the musicians. You guys are growing so fast and you deserve it!


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice songwriting... sounds well thought out... its got something unique, not sure what tho yet. Makes me want to hear the rest of the album as well as previous ones too. Also makes me want to go jam... always a good sign !


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Credit where credit is due: Kenny Bridges is an incredible producer (and basically our 5th member), and pushed us to do our best. A lot of late nights, but we are all very proud of the outcome.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Justin wow I can't tell you how proud I am of you! You never gave up and just went for it! 
That song is amazing! I want to see you in concert!
Admirably yours, 
Lola


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done J, I can still remember when you were just a kid going to Fanshawe


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Clean up your room. 
Sounds good. Any comments on the title and that photo?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Well done J, I can still remember when you were just a kid going to Fanshawe


I can still remember when you brought the Newsom to where I was living at the time. I'd say we've been doing well!



jb welder said:


> Clean up your room.
> Sounds good. Any comments on the title and that photo?


Aha, not my room! No real comment on the title - having the word "light" was out as a bunch of bands we enjoy have had that word for their latest releases.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> I can still remember when you brought the Newsom to where I was living at the time. I'd say we've been doing well!


I still have it, although it's now black flame as opposed to the old blue  

I also miss Walters, do you ever hear from Glenn?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You have certainly come a long way and many of us here have been able to follow your journey through your posts. Keep the dream alive and keep up the good work. Technically you guys have grown with each new release. Be safe out there on the road and above all have fun.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I still have it, although it's now black flame as opposed to the old blue
> 
> I also miss Walters, do you ever hear from Glenn?


As far as I know he got a job somewhere else pretty quick. He never paid Gregg for repair work that was outstanding, never refunded gift cards due to closing, never actually returned instruments that were in for repairs... basically he's a wanted man in my eyes. I keep in touch with some former staff (one of whom opened his own music store) and I wouldn't hesitate to say they made the place good. 



GuitarsCanada said:


> You have certainly come a long way and many of us here have been able to follow your journey through your posts. Keep the dream alive and keep up the good work. Technically you guys have grown with each new release. Be safe out there on the road and above all have fun.


Thank you very much Scott!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> As far as I know he got a job somewhere else pretty quick. He never paid Gregg for repair work that was outstanding, never refunded gift cards due to closing, never actually returned instruments that were in for repairs... basically he's a wanted man in my eyes. I keep in touch with some former staff (one of whom opened his own music store) and I wouldn't hesitate to say they made the place good.


Wow, that's nasty. Shouldn't some of that be down to Walters Music in TO?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Wow, that's nasty. Shouldn't some of that be down to Walters Music in TO?


I don't know. You'd think so, but the dude is sleazy so who knows.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't forget me Justin when you become famous.lol I am so excited for you! Pls be safe, careful and no talking to strangers! lol Seriously enjoy the journey. This is what you and your band have worked so hard for! All those hours of practice but loving every minute of what you do! I can so relate to the thrill and jubilation of playing with others and getting the sounding perfect!

You sir, have the ultimate job of your lifetime! Enjoy the adventure! You have paid your dues and so deserve this!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lola said:


> Don't forget me Justin when you become famous. I am so excited for you! Pls be safe, careful and no talking to strangers! lol Seriously enjoy the journey.


But most of the people I meet are strangers! At least, at first.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, great tune and great production! Awesome work!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Pretty heavy music for a sparrow.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I like it...sounds like you guys are ready for the big stages.

Since this is a guitar forum, can you share what guitars/amps/effects you used on the tune?


----------

